# Grundausstattung für MTB-Anfängerin



## Sel_de_Mer (12. Juni 2015)

Liebe Mädels,

ich habe mir jetzt mein erstes gutes MTB gekauft welches ich vorraussichtlich Anfang Juli abholen kann 
Jetzt höre ich von allen Seiten "du brauchst noch das und das und das..." Hilfe!!!! 
Mein Budget ist eh schon mehr als überschritten...deswegen frage ich euch mal...was brauche ich unbedingt für eine solide Grundausstattung? 

Was ich bisher besitze:
MTB 
Rucksack
Brille
Fahradunterhose
normale Fahradhose
Sportsocken und Oberteile
Pumpe (ist wohl beim Rad dabei)

Was ich gerade am kaufen bin:
Helm 
Schuhe
Handschuhe

Wie macht ihr das mit der Reinigung? Benötige ich jetzt auch noch so einen Hochdruckreiniger?  Der kostet ja auch wieder ohne Ende. Einen Garten inklusive Gartenschlauch habe ich leider nicht. 

Was brauche ich sonst noch?


----------



## Muckal (12. Juni 2015)

Lass dir von den Experten nix einreden, bist schon gut ausgestattet wie beschrieben. Was du auf alle Fälle noch brauchst is ein brauchbarer Freund der des ganze Zeug in Schuss hält;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2015)

Werkzeug + 1-2 Ersatzschläuche
Knieschoner  
Wind- und / oder Regenjacke


Welches MTB isses denn?

LG Barbara


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (12. Juni 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> Lass dir von den Experten nix einreden, bist schon gut ausgestattet wie beschrieben. Was du auf alle Fälle noch brauchst is ein brauchbarer Freund der des ganze Zeug in Schuss hält;-)



Das wäre dann das nächste Problem  Habe keinen Partner der sich damit auskennt. 

Wie macht ihr das mit der Reinigung des Bikes?


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (12. Juni 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Werkzeug + 1-2 Ersatzschläuche
> Knieschoner
> Wind- und / oder Regenjacke
> 
> ...



Canyon Spectral AL 
Klingt alles sehr logisch vor allem Werkzeug und Ersatzschläuche...Problem ist einfach nur dass ich mich in alles komplett neu reinarbeiten muss...ich weiß quasi nichts  und habe auch niemand im direkten Umfeld der mich da unterstützen kann. Wüsste auch nicht wie ich was reparieren kann. Der Wille das alles zu wissen und zu lernen ist aber da!!!


----------



## grey (12. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit der Reinigung des Bikes?



Kübel mit Wasser und Bürste, ggf. bisserl Spülmittel und Wasser in einer Sprühflasche.
Bzw. brauchst ja nicht ständig alles reinigen, reicht schon wenn die beweglichen Teile zumindest so sauber sind, dass sie sich ordnungsgemäß bewegen können. 
Kette abwischen, ölen, überschüssiges öl abwischen.
Standrohre der Federelemente abwischen und das Rad regelmäßig am Kopf stellen. (dann werden die Schaumstoffringe in der Gabel geschmiert)
Das reicht eigentlich schon..

+ Kettenöl
+ Schläuche oder gleich Tubeless zeug. (Milch, Ventil, Tublessfelgenband sofern nicht schon eines verbaut ist)
+ ordentliche Standpumpe (zb topeak joeblow mountain)
+ viel fahren


edit:
kA welche Pedale bei deinem Rad dabei sind, wenn es 1€ Käfigpedale sind dann ordentliche Plattformpedale, entsprechende Schuhe schaden auch nicht..


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Juni 2015)

Da mir (bzw meiner Freundin) im LO neulich geholfen wurde, gebe ich mal wieder etwas zurück - wenn ich denn darf.
Hochdruckreiniger ist eh Käse, damit machst du nur die Lager kaputt, wenn du einfach drauf hältst.
Nimm zum Putzen einen Eimer warmes Wasser und ggf. etwas Spüli. Dazu einen Lappen, Schwamm... was auch immer... und eine normale Bürste aus der Küche (dann nicht wieder in der Küche verwenden, wenn nicht zwingend notwendig  ) vielleicht noch eine alte Zahnbürste für die Stellen, wo man sonst nicht hinkommt. Mit klarem Wasser abspülen, "trocken"reiben, fertig.
Das reicht allemal und tut deinem Bike besser als jede Hochdruckreinigung mit 90°C.
Bremsscheiben und in der Nähe der Beläge nicht mit öligem/fettigem Lappen hantieren.
Nach jeder Fahrt (oder wenigstens hin und wieder - schon öfters) solltest du mit einem Trockenen Tuch die glatten Rohre und vor allem die Dichtungen der Federelemente (die Gummidinger, wo die Rohre eintauchen) vom Schmutz befreien. Leg das Tuch dahin, wo du das Rad abstellst, dann machst du es immer und es ist ne Sache von weniger als einer Minute.
Kette und Ritzel mit einer Bürste ab und zu auch mal säubern. Nicht fetten! Wenn, dann spezielles Kettenöl verwenden.

und was DU brauchst ist:
- Helm
- Handschuhe
- festes Schuhwerk mit Grip auf Pedalen (davon brauchst du auch gute, oft bei Komplettbikes eher nicht so gute verbaut)
- Knieschoner schaden nie

Wenn du viel bergab fahren willst, wären Ellenbogenschoner und Rückenpanzer (oder Protektorenrucksack) nicht falsch. Oder eben eine Protekrorenweste/Jacke - aber das geht dann schon in Richtung Bikepark


Viel Spass mit deinem Bike, ich bin mal wieder raus. Nicht, dass ich noch ne Hormontherapie bekomme


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (12. Juni 2015)

Tausend Dank für die vielen Tipps von euch 
Eimer, Spüli und Schwamm/Spülbürste hören sich prima an und sind bereits vorhanden 
Kettenöl, Schläuche. etwas Werkzeug etc. werde ich mir dann auch nach und nach zulegen.

Ich komme bestimmt noch mal auf euch zurück...echt prima dass man hier immer so schnell Hilfe bekommt.
Finde das ist ein tolles Forum


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Pumpe, eine für die Reifen, ist klar 
und eine kleine Dämpferpumpe, sofern nicht beim Rad dabei.
So kannst Du den Luftdruck in Gabel und Dämpfer kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls anpassen.
Klingt komplizierter als es ist und wie man das macht ist im Handbuch bestimmt gut beschrieben.
Gratulation zum neuen Bike und viel Freude damit.
Welche Pedale = welche Schuhe. Hast Du Plattformpedale mit Pins, dann nimm Schuhe mit einer geraden Sohle wie Skaterschuhe, also keine gebogenen Sportschuhe. Skaterschuhe in Kindergrößen bis 38,5 gibts oft für unter 40.- und falls es mehr sein darf, dann die hier sehr beliebten 5/10 Schuhe mit Klebegummisohle.
Und ich würde dünne Langfingerhandschuhe bevorzugen als Halbfingerteile.
Guck mal bei den Motocrossern, da gibts oft Angebote um 20.- (_Fly Lite_ oder _Fox Dirtpaw_ zum Beispiel)


----------



## mtbbee (12. Juni 2015)

da frage ich mich doch glattweg, warum Du ein Versenderbike gekauft hast, wenn Du Null Ahnung hast und niemanden in Deinem Umfeld der Dir helfen kann bzw. das erste zeigt. Fängt schon damit an, dass Du das Bike wenns im grossen Karton kommt, abstimmen musst, d.h. Fahrwksabstimmung, Vorbau/Lenker drehen und Steuersatzspiel einstellen, Schaltung nachstellen usw.

In München z.b. nehmen sie keine Canyons in den Radlläden oder Du musst ne Wartezeit von 6 Wochen einplanen.Woher kommst Du?

Ich würde mal in den Lokal Foren schauen ob Du irgendwo mitfahren kannst und sich dadurch ein Bekanntenkreis bildet. Oder Dimb Club ... ab und an gibts da Schrauberworkshops nur für Frauen oder Frauen Fahrtechnik Camps.

Grundausstattung: Pumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Multitool mit Kettennnieter, Ersatzkettenglied, Rucksack mit Trinkblase, Radhose mt Polster ggf Freeridehose, Helm sowieso, Brille ist Geschmackssache, dünne Langfingerhandschuhe, Schienbeinschoner  wenn Du ins Gelände gehst, Schuhe für den Sommer Addidas Terrex , Ärmlinge, Knielinge wenns mal ein wenig kälter wird ....


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (12. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pumpe, eine für die Reifen, ist klar
> und eine kleine Dämpferpumpe, sofern nicht beim Rad dabei.
> So kannst Du den Luftdruck in Gabel und Dämpfer kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls anpassen.
> Klingt komplizierter als es ist und wie man das macht ist im Handbuch bestimmt gut beschrieben.
> ...



Shimano Saint und dazu Five Ten Schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (12. Juni 2015)

Und von den Saints gleich mal die Unterlegscheiben unter den Pins entfernen!


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (12. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> da frage ich mich doch glattweg, warum Du ein Versenderbike gekauft hast, wenn Du Null Ahnung hast und niemanden in Deinem Umfeld der Dir helfen kann bzw. das erste zeigt. Fängt schon damit an, dass Du das Bike wenns im grossen Karton kommt, abstimmen musst, d.h. Fahrwksabstimmung, Vorbau/Lenker drehen und Steuersatzspiel einstellen, Schaltung nachstellen usw.
> 
> In München z.b. nehmen sie keine Canyons in den Radlläden oder Du musst ne Wartezeit von 6 Wochen einplanen.Woher kommst Du?
> 
> ...



Habe mich vorher von Bekannten beraten lassen. Aber das sind eher entfernte Bekanntschaften und keine engen Freunde die mir ständig helfen könnten. Klar kann ich da auch mal um Rat fragen, aber ich würde das auch gerne alles selber lernen und alleine können - ist klar dass das auch seine Zeit brauchen wird 

Das Bike hole ich bei Canyon ab und dort wird erst mal alles für mich eingestellt. Eine kleine Einführung gibt es auch dazu. Ich hoffe dass ich davon schon mal was mitnehmen/behalten kann. 

Lokale Treffen/Workshops etc. habe ich auch vor. Da kann man bestimmt viel mitnehmen und sich austauschen  und der erste Fahrtechnikkurs ist auch bereits gebucht!


----------



## Sleyvas (12. Juni 2015)

Das klingt dem Grunde nach doch alles nach einem ganz vernünftigen Einstieg 
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Radl!

Welches Thema dich sonst ggf. noch einholen wird, ist der Sattel. Es sei denn du hast ein sehr kompatibles Gesäß. Die wenigsten kommen mit den standardmäßig auf Bikes verbauten Sätteln klar, weil jeder Hintern zu individuell ist. Da helfen allerdings gute Tipps auch nur bedingt, man muss es selbst erfahren. Threads mit Sattelempfehlungen gibt es schon einige


----------



## Muckal (13. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Habe mich vorher von Bekannten beraten lassen. Aber das sind eher entfernte Bekanntschaften und keine engen Freunde die mir ständig helfen könnten. Klar kann ich da auch mal um Rat fragen, aber ich würde das auch gerne alles selber lernen und alleine können - ist klar dass das auch seine Zeit brauchen wird
> 
> Das Bike hole ich bei Canyon ab und dort wird erst mal alles für mich eingestellt. Eine kleine Einführung gibt es auch dazu. Ich hoffe dass ich davon schon mal was mitnehmen/behalten kann.
> 
> Lokale Treffen/Workshops etc. habe ich auch vor. Da kann man bestimmt viel mitnehmen und sich austauschen  und der erste Fahrtechnikkurs ist auch bereits gebucht!



Keine Angst vor der Materie, wenn du ein kleines bisschen Verständnis für Technik hast ist wirklich ALLES am Bike selbst machbar, zum Teil brauchst du entsprechendes Werkzeug. Ein guter Inbussatz und ne gescheite Wasserpumpenzange (Knipex Cobra ), gescheite Reifenheber (ich hab die Pedros in pink, bin sehr zufrieden und durch die Farbe auch leicht zu finden ) und ne Pumpe reicht für den Anfang. Bei der Pumpe drauf achten, dass sie zum Ventil vom Schlauch passt  Viel Spass mit dem Bike!

Und weil ich grad nochmal den Eingangspost gelesen habe...das Thema "Budget" kannst du dir gleich in die Haare schmieren, auch du wirst mit der Zeit viel mehr wollen als wirklich brauchen und dann kostet der Sport richtig Asche  Wer das nicht will, soll laufen oder Schach spielen.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Pumpe: wenn Du ein Canyon gekauft hast, ist die Gabelpumpe dabei - schon mal gut.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Topeak Turbo Morph gegönnt - ist zwar etwas grösser, geht für unterwegs aber noch gut in den Rucksack und pumpt so ordentlich, dass sie durchaus auch fur Zuhause als "Werkstattpumpe" taugt. Dann brauchst Du nicht 2


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Juni 2015)

Da steigst Du ja ganz schön weit oben ein  
Der Rat mit dem Versender war nicht unbedingt der beste, aber Du wirst das schon schaukeln .

Also, beim Schrauben kannst Du Dir die Werkzeuge nach und nach zulegen Inbus-/Maulschlüsselsatz so als Einstieg, Reifenheber, Ersatzschläuche wurden ja schon erwähnt.
Drehmomentschlüsssel ist auch so wichtiges Werkzeug, dass Du Dir zulegen solltest. Du kannst ihn Dir ja zum Geburtstag; Weihnachten oder einfach nur so schenken lassen  .
Irgendwann kannst Du Dich nach einem Montageständer oder ähnlichem umsehen.

Also bei der Kettenpflegen finde ich Gummihandschuhe ganz praktisch und wichtig. Zur Zeit habe ich die Einmalhandschuhe.
Alte, kaputte ausrangierte Klamotten aus Baumwolle wie z.B. T-shirts oder Bettwäsche zum Putzen oder zum Entfetten sind auch hilfreich.
Zum Bremsenscheiben reinigen kannst Du Spiritus oder Isopropylalkohol hernehmen. Was der Dein Haushalt so hergibt .

Mit Wasser und Neutalreiniger kommst Du wie schon gesagt wurde kommst Du sehr weit.
Zur Ketten/Gabelpflege kann ich Dir die Sachen von Neoval empfehlen. Ich hatte schon einige Produkte und das ist mit Abstand das beste.

http://www.neoval.ch/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=40_41&product_id=62

http://www.neoval.ch/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=40_41&product_id=63

Montagepaste für Pedale, Sattelstütze und Schrauben, die nicht sicherheitshalber mit Schraubensicherung zu behandeln sind, ist auch eine super Sache für den Einstieg.

Viel Spaß beim Biken und Schrauben.

Grüße
Schwimmer

P.s. Ja ja, ich bin schon wieder weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> ...
> Wie macht ihr das mit der Reinigung? Benötige ich jetzt auch noch so einen Hochdruckreiniger? ...



Badewanne. Das Radl mit warmem Wasser abduschen funktioniert hervorragend. 
Zwar muss dann ab und an mal der Klempner ran um das Rohr wieder frei zu machen -aber das Radl glänzt!


----------



## Muckal (15. Juni 2015)

Montageständer? Schau mal bei LIDL! (ja, der Discounter)


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Juni 2015)

als mobile reinigungseinheit für groben dreck nach schlammiger ausfahrt leistet mir diese gerät gute dienste...
"Gloria Drucksprüher 5Liter"..sicher auch von anderen Herstellern erhältlich.


----------



## Mx343 (15. Juni 2015)

Drehmomentschlüssel 
Ein Satz Imbusschlüssel
Reifenheber/Flickzeug/Schläuche (Ich hab so eine kleine Box von Topeak mit dem nötigsten für unterwegs) https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/Survival-Gear-Box-Werkzeugset-p27671/


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2015)

Ich würd vielleicht doch mal in der Umgebung nach nem Schrauber gucken, der alle Bikes repariert. Wir haben hier zufällig einen im Ort.

Ich könnte mir so ne umfangreiche Grundausstattung nicht leisten, bzw. hab die bis heute nicht und komm seit X Jahren gut damit zurecht.
Außerdem hat Sel de Mer erwähnt, dass ihr* Budget beschränkt ist und sie noch keinerlei Erfahrung im Schrauben hat*. Sie muss sich jetzt erstmal rantasten. 
Vielleicht bei nem Händler nen Schrauberkurs besuchen oder bei uns bietet auch der DAV sowas an.

Das wichtigste am Anfang ist, dass sie nen Reifen bzw. Schlauch wechseln kann und ein Kettenöl  https://www.google.de/#q=rohloff+kettenöl&tbm=shop benutzt.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Juni 2015)

wo kommt @Sel_de_Mer  denn her? dann kann sich ja ein "schrauber" zur verfügung stellen. letztendlich wird sie bei Reparaturen vermutlich eine fachwerkstatt aufsuchen oder im reklamationsfall Canyon kontaktieren.
schlauchwechsel, oder flicken wird sie spätestens dann lernen, wenn sie mitten im wald einen plattfuss hat.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (15. Juni 2015)

Ihr seid klasse  tausend Dank für die ganzen Tipps. Werde mir die ganzen Links etc. mal in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## mtbbee (15. Juni 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wo kommt @Sel_de_Mer  denn her?



Habe ich siehe weiter oben ja auch schon gefragt - scheint ein kleines Geheimnis zu sein 

Wozu man eine Wasserpumpe beim Bikeschrauben heutzutage benötigt, möchte ich allerdings gerne wissen @Muckal - habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr in den Händen gehabt, früher bei den Schraubsteuersätzen .. aber ist lange her ....


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (15. Juni 2015)

Nein ist kein Geheimnis. Komme aus Köln


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wozu man eine Wasserpumpe beim Bikeschrauben heutzutage benötigt,



Ganz klar eine Frage aus de Bereich: Was sie schon immer über's Schrauben wissen wollten, aber bisher nicht zu fragen wagten 

(Wobei mich die Antwort auch interessiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (15. Juni 2015)

Es gab mal eine Umfrage in einer Enduro-Zeitschrift (das echte Enduro, mit Motor), da ging es drum was die Pros auf den Extrem-Events (Romaniacs etc.) an Werkzeug für den Notfall dabei haben. Chris Pfeiffer hatte im Gegensatz zu den anderen mit ihren Werkzeugtaschen nur eins dabei: eine gescheite Wasserpumpenzange! Weil man damit fast alles machen kann. Ich denke da beim Bike z.B. an Hollowtech Innenlager. Eine WaPuZa ich auch ein toller Hammer in der Not  Oder ein Ersatz für eine Kettenpeitsche. Man muss sich halt im Klaren sein, dass es damit unschöne Macken an Oberflächen geben kann. Aber die gibts beim artgerechten Einsatz eines Mountainbikes über kurz oder lang sowieso!


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2015)

okeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

Also wenn ich in mitten im australischen Outback mein Fahrrad reparieren müsste und außer einer Wasserpumpenzange kein anderes Werkzeug aufzutreiben wäre, dann würde ich das auch so machen 





ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2015)

...also,


gesetzt den Fall, ich wäre irgendwann mal mit dem Bike im Australischen Outback, hätte ich garantiert meinen Rucksack dabei



- und ihr dürft raten, was da bestimmt nicht drin ist


----------



## mtbbee (15. Juni 2015)

@Muckal, antwortest Du aus Erfahrung oder was in den Zeitschriften steht? Mir sträuben sich die Haare ne WaPu Zange anstatt Kettenpeitsche einzusetzen oder ähnliches - und schon gar nicht für ne weibliche Anfängerin die ggf nicht mal weiß wie rum man ein Hollowtechlager aufschraubt - die Pfeile kann man auch falsch deuten   ...  hat Canyon nicht PressFit ?
Anstatt WaPu Zange als Hammer bevorzuge ich einen Gummihammer und ggf ab und an einen Schlaghammer - liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ich keine ausgesprochene Anfängerin im Schrauben bin.
Zugegeben, meinem Vater habe ich als Kind oft sein gutes Werkzeug ruiniert: Schraubenzieher als Meissel verwendet, Stahl mit Holz Bohrern verwechselt oder mit Holzfeilen Alu bearbeitet ...
Unser einer will seinem Bike keine Schäden durch falsches Werkzeug bzw. dessen Gebrauch zufügen. Übliche Gebrauchsspuren durch artgerechten Einsatz sind was anderes.

@Sel_de_Mer machts schon richtig: Kurs besuchen und dann mal weiter schauen. Die wirkliche Grundausstattung ist schon genannt und was weiter kommt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...also,
> 
> 
> gesetzt den Fall, ich wäre irgendwann mal mit dem Bike im Australischen Outback, hätte ich garantiert meinen Rucksack dabei
> ...



ach, stell dich nicht so an, so eine gescheite Wasserpumpenzange wiegt doch nur ein knappes Pfund... also quasi nix


----------



## lucie (15. Juni 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Umfrage in einer Enduro-Zeitschrift (das echte Enduro, mit Motor), da ging es drum was die Pros auf den Extrem-Events (Romaniacs etc.) an Werkzeug für den Notfall dabei haben. Chris Pfeiffer hatte im Gegensatz zu den anderen mit ihren Werkzeugtaschen nur eins dabei: eine gescheite Wasserpumpenzange! Weil man damit fast alles machen kann. Ich denke da beim Bike z.B. an Hollowtech Innenlager. Eine WaPuZa ich auch ein toller Hammer in der Not  Oder ein Ersatz für eine Kettenpeitsche. Man muss sich halt im Klaren sein, dass es damit unschöne Macken an Oberflächen geben kann. Aber die gibts beim artgerechten Einsatz eines Mountainbikes über kurz oder lang sowieso!



Ah ja, super Tipp für eine Einsteigerin, die ihr teuer erstandenes Bike dann erst einmal mit 'ner WaPuZa bearbeitet für den ultimativen Used-Look. 

Warum bitteschön muß ich in der Pampa an einem Innenlager herumfrickeln? Ah ja, und ist die WaRuZa dann nur mit HT Innenlagern kompatibel? Welches ominöse Werkzeug empfiehlst Du dann den Bikerinnen, die ein Truvativ Innenlager am Bike verbaut haben?
Was soll ich unterwegs mit einem Kettenpeitschenersatz? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## mtbbee (15. Juni 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - und ihr dürft raten, was da bestimmt nicht drin ist



Also ich rate dann mal: ein Handy


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

Das ist aber Mist. Was, wenn man mal mitten im australischen Outback den Steuersatz tauschen muss, und dann kein Handy dabei hat um den neuen damit einzuschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Also ich rate dann mal: ein Handy



Ich tippe mal, dass auf jeden Fall eine Waage mit an Bord ist...


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Liebe Mädels,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





mtbbee schrieb:


> Habe ich siehe weiter oben ja auch schon gefragt - scheint ein kleines Geheimnis zu sein
> 
> Wozu man eine Wasserpumpe beim Bikeschrauben heutzutage benötigt, möchte ich allerdings gerne wissen @Muckal - habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr in den Händen gehabt, früher bei den Schraubsteuersätzen .. aber ist lange her ....



mit einer Wasserpumpe kann man wasser pumpen, aber mit einer Wasserspritze, kann man Wasserspritzen.  das funktioniert beim wet-t-Shirt-contest genau so wie beim Fahrrad putzen. sollte man sein radl im Innenraum eines Autos transportieren, dann kann ein sauberes, grob gereinigtes rad die laune wirklich erheblich verbessern.


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ah ja, super Tipp für eine Einsteigerin, die ihr teuer erstandenes Bike dann erst einmal mit 'ner WaPuZa bearbeitet für den ultimativen Used-Look.
> 
> Warum bitteschön muß ich in der Pampa an einem Innenlager herumfrickeln? Ah ja, und ist die WaRuZa dann nur mit HT Innenlagern kompatibel? Welches ominöse Werkzeug empfiehlst Du dann den Bikerinnen, die ein Truvativ Innenlager am Bike verbaut haben?
> Was soll ich unterwegs mit einem Kettenpeitschenersatz? Fragen über Fragen...



Also man merkt schon sehr stark, dass man hier im Mädchen-Forum ist. Ist ja auch ok, Mädchen sind halt so 

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass man das draußen im Wald macht, ich wollte nur ein bisschen ausholen. War wohl für die Goldwaagen-Damen hier zu weit.

@ mtbee: Ja, ich antworte aus Erfahrung. Ich antworte eigentlich sehr selten wenn ich was nur vom Hören-Sagen kenne, und falls doch, schreibe ich das dazu. Und bisschen Erfahrung was das Schrauben angeht habe ich, da kannst du dir sicher sein.
Ich weiß nicht was Canyon für einen Innenlagerstandard verwendet, es interessiert mich auch nicht, solang nicht meine Freundin so ne Kiste fährt, wird aber wohl nicht vorkommen. Ist aber auch nicht relevant, da das nur als Beispiel dienen sollte. Ich hätte auch jede frei zugängliche DIN912 nehmen können.
Wie rum das Innenlager aufgeht wird sie dann schon merken.
Da du ja keine ausgesprochene Anfängerin im Schrauben bist, wie du es mir ja zwischen den Zeilen unterstellst, kommt jetzt die Frage: was soll den Sel de Mer tun wenn sie zum ersten Mal mit nen Inbus am Bike ausgefotzt (sorry, aber das passt hier so gut) hat? Nen Torx rein schlagen? Nen Schlitz rein feilen/sägen? Ausbohren? Zum Händler fahren? Mit ner WaPuZa hat sie eventuell ne Chance ohne zusätzliches Werkzeug zu brauchen. Hieß es nicht irgendwo ihr Budget sei eh schon mehr als überschritten?
Ich weiß, dass ich mit meinen Ansichten und Vorgehensweisen, die teils etwas rabiat sind, oft belächelt werde. Ich freu mich dann immer wenn die gleichen Leute mit einem Problem zu mir kommen und Hilfe wollen  Ich sags wie´s ist, für mich ist ein Fahrrad ein Sportgerät und ein Verbrauchsgegenstand. Es interessiert mich auch wenig wenn ich von den Leuten aufgrund der Optik meines Bikes schief angeschaut werde solang ich damit auf dem Trail schneller bin, aber so setzt jeder seine Prioritäten  (und nein, ich will mich damit nicht zum schnellsten Biker diesseits des Mississippi aufschwingen, bevor die Tour gleich kommt, aber die Erfahrung zeigt einfach, dass die, die am meisten über den richtigen Umgang mit Rädern, Hinterbau-Konzepten etc. "wissen", die langsamsten sind).

Und jetzt wieder Feuer frei, die Damen (und Herren)!


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> mit einer Wasserpumpe kann man wasser pumpen, aber mit einer Wasserspritze, kann man Wasserspritzen.  das funktioniert beim wet-t-Shirt-contest genau so wie beim Fahrrad putzen. sollte man sein radl im Innenraum eines Autos transportieren, dann kann ein sauberes, grob gereinigtes rad die laune wirklich erheblich verbessern.



Sie hat mich gemeint  Vorsicht, sonst überrollt dich auch noch die Feministinnen-Welle!


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Juni 2015)

@Muckal hat wohl Improvisation studiert ... bis zum ersten Semester.
Ich würde den Text an deiner Stelle, @Sel_de_Mer, ignorieren (allen anderen sei auch dazu geraten).
Das spart Zeit, Geld und (nicht zuletzt in meinem Fall) Nerven.


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

Was ich studiert habe ist nicht der Rede wert  Und ja, improvisieren kann ich gut, das ist auch eine der wichtigsten Fähigkeiten überhaupt, denn...wir hatten ja nüscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> Was ich studiert habe ist nicht der Rede wert  Und ja, improvisieren kann ich gut, das ist auch eine der wichtigsten Fähigkeiten überhaupt, denn...wir hatten ja nüscht!



Naja, vielleicht. nicht die wichtigste die wir damlas gelernt haben, aber schon auch heute noch ne gute Eigenschaft 
Früher gabs auch einen Kaiser - ich denke heute sind ausreichende Möglichkeiten da, um sein Rad pfleglich zu behandeln.
Und es hat sicher einen Grund warum so, Sol de mer die Frage hier gestellt hat und nicht im allgemeinen Technikbereich
Und Werkzeug - Zubehör shoppen macht auch Mädels Spass 

Eben geschaut: Canyon hat übrigens tatsächlich Pressfit - Raceface Turbine


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

Und was genau wäre dieser Grund?


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> Und was genau wäre dieser Grund?



ich glaube das weißt Du sehr genau 

ich drücke es mal diplomatisch aus - siehe Deine Signatur : vielleicht weil Mädels oft sorgsamer mit ihren Bikes umgehen ? 
Ansonsten weiss es die Threadstellerin auch nur selbst ...

Warum gibt es Frauenschrauber Workshops, warum Ladies only Treffs usw. 

Denke jedoch um zum Thema zurück zu kehren und den Thread nicht off topoc werden zu lassen, die Grundausstattung dürfte ja feststehen


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

Ja klar weiß ich das sehr genau, ich hatte nur auf eine etwas undiplomatischere Antwort gehofft  Warum es Frauen-Schrauber-Workshops gibt weiß ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht, die Materie ist meines Wissens unabhängig vom Geschlecht


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

@Muckal 
ich glaub wir sollten mal zusammen biken gehen, dann können wir uns mal über fahrradpflege und hinterbau-konzepte unterhalten. lucie kommt sicher auch gern mit


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

Seits jederzeit gerne eingeladen vorbei zu kommen, wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschaue wirst du aber bei mir in der Gegend mangels Anspruch nicht glücklich werden. 

Über Hinterbaukonzepte kann ich mich aber nur berieseln lassen, bin bekennender Fahrwerks-Legastheniker, lerne aber gerne dazu


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2015)

schöne Sachen dabei : http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Livesh...2209X1100535X6aba890416769f6b5e2ed7130b8c3e46


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Juni 2015)

Ich mische mich mal kurz ein; (bin grade Mausolines Empfehlung gefolgt und habe zuerst versehentllich 5L-Kanister Kettenöl bestellt ;-)   )

Braucht man auch das spezielle Öl für die Federgabel, und wann, wo und wie muss diese geölt werden?

LG Barbara


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

Öl für die Federgabel ist Quatsch. Die Gabel sollte ab und an "von innen" gepflegt werden, sprich Service machen (oder machen lassen), bei dem die Gabel auseinander gebaut wird, alle Teile gereinigt werden, ggf Dichtungen erneuert, und frisches Schmier- und Gabel-Öl rein gekippt wird.
Je nach Nutzung und Gabel sollte man das ungefähr jedes Jahr oder spätestens alle zwei Jahre machen (ne Sektor z.B. mach ich sogar alle halbe Jahre mal auf, weil die Dichtungen da nicht so toll sind). Beim Gebrauch kommt immer ein wenig Dreck in die Gabel rein, der sammelt sich dann unter den Staubabstreifern, oder gelangt ins Schmieröl. Wenn man den Dreck nicht regelmäßig entfernt und die Schmierung erneuert, leidet erst mal das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel, und schließlich verringert sich auch die Lebenszeit (Abrieb).
Bei einer frisch geserviceten Gabel kommt oben an den Staubabstreifern ein leichter Ölfilm raus, das ist normal. Irgendwann hört das auf und es ist trocken.

Im Normalbetrieb wische ich nur vor jeder Tour mit einem trockenen Baumwoll-Lappen den Dreck von den Staubabstreifern und den Standrohren ab, das reicht vollkommen.
Wenn es unbedingt sein muss, kann man manchmal einen Tropfen Gabelöl oben auf die Staubabstreifer geben. Muss aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, das Öl zieht nur Dreck an und trägt ansonsten nicht wirklich zur Schmierung bei.
Was man niemals nimmer nicht (!) tun sollte, ist WD40 oder Brunox (allgemein Kriechöl, welches nicht sonderlich toll schmiert sondern eher in alle Ritzen kriecht und dort das Schmieröl "auswäscht") drauf geben, oder gar versuchen, mit einem Zahnstocher in den Staubabstreifern den Dreck rauszupulen. Leider mannigfaltig praktizierte Sachen, die außer Zeitverschwendung mehr Schaden als Nutzen bringen.

Bei manchen Gabeln kann es fürs Ansprechverhalten hilfreich sein, das Rad ab und an auf den Kopf zu stellen, damit das Schmieröl zu den Abstreifern laufen kann. Die Bremsen sollten halt gut entlüftet sein, wenn man das macht


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> ... Chris Pfeiffer hatte im Gegensatz zu den anderen mit ihren Werkzeugtaschen nur eins dabei: eine gescheite Wasserpumpenzange! Weil man damit fast alles machen kann...


Nochmals kurz OT 
Chris Pfeiffer in Ehren, ich bewundere sein Fahrkönnen sehr, aber so eine moderne Enduro mit Motor hat inzwischen auch Unmengen von Torx dran. Und wenn schon ein Universalwerkzeug, dann den Knipex Zangenschlüssel 
Nun aber zurück zum Thema und als Anfängerin ist ein Schrauberkurs eine prima Idee, egal ob ein Mädel- oder ein gemischten Schrauberkurs.
Mit Männern zusammen ist das total lustig, die Frauen quatschen die ganze Zeit und wollen alles ganz genau wissen und die Männer wollen drauflosbasteln. Ist ungefähr so wie mit dem Mann zusammen Schneeketten aufzuziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

@Votec Tox : mein Favorit ist er auch nicht, besagter Bericht ist aber bestimmt schon an die 10 Jahre alt  Den Zangenschlüssel hab ich auch, der ist geil! Aber halt nix für runde Flächen wo man Grip braucht.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt und Chris Pfeiffer ist ja ein alter Trialfuchs und so einen 2 Takt-Trialer, wie er sie früher fuhr, konnte man bestimmt mit einer Wasserpumpenzange komplett zerlegen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2015)

Um mich den Mädels anzuschließen: Ich hab auch lieber ein halbes Pfund gescheites Werkzeug dabei, mit dem ich ordentlich arbeite (und wenn Sel der Mer das in nem Schrauberkurs lernt, fotzt auch der Inbus nicht aus!) und mein Bike nicht zerkratze und zerstöre als ein einzelnes halbes Pfund schweres aber suboptimales Universalwerkzeug wie Mac Gyver  - äh sorry, @Muckal 
Alles andere wichtige wurde schon genannt, konnte mir bloß den Kommentar nicht verkneifen, sorry Ladies.
Hab's jetzt nicht ganz rausgelesen ob's schon geannt wurde, aber ne Trinkblase (oder Flasche) für unterwegs ist auch sehr wichtig. Ich persönlich find die Trinkblase praktischer, weil mehr reinpasst, die Flasche je nach Fahrverhalten rausfallen kann oder das Mundstück bei Befestigung am Rahmen Schlammspritzern ausgesetzt ist, gibt aber natürlich auch Argumente für Flaschen - ist glaub ich Geschmackssache. Trinken ist auf jeden Fall beim Sport wichtig, deshalb erwähn ich's mal als Teil der Grundausstattung.


----------



## MrsBergamont (16. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Liebe Mädels,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt mein erstes gutes MTB gekauft welches ich vorraussichtlich Anfang Juli abholen kann
> Jetzt höre ich von allen Seiten "du brauchst noch das und das und das..." Hilfe!!!!
> ...



Hey, ich habe genau aus diesem Grund dieses Jahr eine Webseite online gestellt - da findest du alle Infos rund ums Einsteigen ins MTB fahren.

www.crashcat.de

Würd mich freuen, wenn du mal vorbeischaust und mir anschließend Feedback gibst, ob die Seite für dich hilfreich war. Richtet sich nämlich an Anfänger


----------



## lucie (16. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> @Muckal
> ich glaub wir sollten mal zusammen biken gehen, dann können wir uns mal über fahrradpflege und hinterbau-konzepte unterhalten. lucie kommt sicher auch gern mit



Aber gern, wann und wo geht's los? Muß nur noch mal schnell nachschauen, ob ich auch geeignetes Werkzeug in meiner Satteltasche habe, damit ich unterwegs notfalls aus einem HT ein Fully machen kann...


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (16. Juni 2015)

MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe genau aus diesem Grund dieses Jahr eine Webseite online gestellt - da findest du alle Infos rund ums Einsteigen ins MTB fahren.
> 
> www.crashcat.de
> 
> Würd mich freuen, wenn du mal vorbeischaust und mir anschließend Feedback gibst, ob die Seite für dich hilfreich war. Richtet sich nämlich an Anfänger



Hab mir die Seite gerade mal angeschaut. Finde ich super übersichtlich und wirklich gerade für einen Laiern sehr gut erklärt. 
Perfekt wäre es wenn es noch eine Rubrik zur Bikepflege/Wartung und was man alles so benötigt (Werkzeug etc.) geben würde 
Aber auch ohne das echt klasse


----------



## Muckal (16. Juni 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Aber gern, wann und wo geht's los? Muß nur noch mal schnell nachschauen, ob ich auch geeignetes Werkzeug in meiner Satteltasche habe, damit ich unterwegs notfalls aus einem HT ein Fully machen kann...



Im September hab ich noch nix vor was Biken angeht  Und die Holde wird sich sicher freuen mal ein paar kompetente Frauen kennen zu lernen.

@ Mrs Bergamont: sehr gute Seite!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Bei einer frisch geserviceten Gabel kommt oben an den Staubabstreifern ein leichter Ölfilm raus, das ist normal. Irgendwann hört das auf und es ist trocken....



Ooh supi  danke für die Info     Ich dachte schon der Servicer hat´s versemmelt.


Ich muss jetzt kurz die WaPuZa verteidigen  Die zuhause im Werkzeugkasten zu haben hat schon manches gerettet.
Für unterwegs auch für mich nicht das ideale Tool  allerdings gibts sie es ja auch in Miniausführung 

@Perlenkette - hört sich so an als ob ich dir die 5 l empfohlen hätte


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Juni 2015)

Neeee, sollte sagen, wie übereifrig ich wieder mal war ........  Wollte ja auch gleich noch Gabelöl kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juni 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich mische mich mal kurz ein; (bin grade Mausolines Empfehlung gefolgt und habe zuerst versehentllich 5L-Kanister Kettenöl bestellt ;-)   )
> 
> Braucht man auch das spezielle Öl für die Federgabel, und wann, wo und wie muss diese geölt werden?
> 
> LG Barbara



Ja, das braucht man, aber als Gabelöl ...

Bei meinen Manitous (Skareb und Marvel) ist das SAE  20W-50.
Im rechten Tauchrohr ist eine Kartusche im linken die Luft und das Öl.
Zum Prüfen den Lock out betätigen, dann unbedingt die Luft ablassen und dann aufschrauben und die untere Vertiefung soll mit dem Öl gefüllte sein. Das verabschiedet sich gaaanz langsam in das Standrohr.

Also, bei der Pflege ist wie scylla schon sagte WD40 absolut tabu.
Auch bei der Kette, denn WD ist die Abkürzung von water displacer, d.h das verdrängt nicht nur Wasser, sondern auch das Öl in der Kette. Es hat keine hohe Viskosität und schmiert deshalb sehr begrenzt.

Abwischen nach der Tour ist prima.
Ich sprühe ein klein wenig Neoval an die Standrohre, das ist explizit auch für Gabeln zugelassen, einfedern und alles wieder wegwischen.
Das Neoval eignet sich auch für die Beweglichen Teile an Umwerfer/Schaltwerk.

Nimm den 5l-Kanister halt mit zum nächsten LO-Treffen oder/und füll vorher ein paar Fläschchen ab .


----------



## Perlenkette (17. Juni 2015)

;-)  Danke Euch! Ich hatte schon das spezielle Gabelöl im WK (wollte nicht das andere nehmen) sowie das Muc-Off, habe aber beides wieder entfernt  ;-))).	Das mit dem 5-L Kanister habe ich natürlich korrigiert; als es mir etwas komisch vorkam, dass das Öl über 230€ kostete 

Also bestelle ich mir _doch_ Gabelöl?


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich sprühe ein klein wenig Neoval an die Standrohre, das ist explizit auch für Gabeln zugelassen, einfedern und alles wieder wegwischen.
> Das Neoval eignet sich auch für die Beweglichen Teile an Umwerfer/Schaltwerk.



Sorry Schwimmer, aber Neoval ist genauso ein Kriechöl wie WD40 und Brunox. Auch das würde ich nicht an meine Gabel tun, egal was die Hersteller drauf schreiben. Brunox wird ja auch als "Gabelspray" verkauft und von Fahrradhändlern als Federgabel-Pflege angepriesen.

Alle Arten von Kriechölen benutze ich nur um festgefressene oder rostige Teile oder Dreck zu lösen, oder meinen Rahmen damit auf Hochglanz zu putzen. Dafür isses gut, für sonst nichts.


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Sorry Schwimmer, aber Neoval ist genauso ein Kriechöl wie WD40 und Brunox. Auch das würde ich nicht an meine Gabel tun, egal was die Hersteller drauf schreiben. Brunox wird ja auch als "Gabelspray" verkauft und von Fahrradhändlern als Federgabel-Pflege angepriesen.
> 
> Alle Arten von Kriechölen benutze ich nur um festgefressene oder rostige Teile oder Dreck zu lösen, oder meinen Rahmen damit auf Hochglanz zu putzen. Dafür isses gut, für sonst nichts.



Ja ich weiß, Brunox wurde u.a. von Rock Shox empfohlen  
Mein Bikehändler hat zusammen mit ein paar Rad-Kurieren Schmierstoffen gecheckt und da war Neoval ganz weit vorn ...
Das Kettenöl z.B. verharzt nicht und schmiert super ... 

... es ist halt so wie mit dem Wein: Die einen kippen da Wasser 'rein und die anderen halten das für Frevel   
Ja, das mit dem Entrosten und dem Festsitzen wollte ich noch in meinem Beitrag schreiben ...

Ich werde das bei mir im Auge behalten ... 
... und den Vergleich 'mal anstellen ...
O besser
O schlechter
O gleich
O weiß nicht


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juni 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ;-)  Danke Euch! Ich hatte schon das spezielle Gabelöl im WK (wollte nicht das andere nehmen) sowie das Muc-Off, habe aber beides wieder entfernt  ;-))).	Das mit dem 5-L Kanister habe ich natürlich korrigiert; als es mir etwas komisch vorkam, dass das Öl über 230€ kostete
> 
> Also bestelle ich mir _doch_ Gabelöl?



Du musst aber unbedingt die Viskosität des Öls wissen, das in Deine Gabel gehört.
Ich habe mein Motorenöl im Motorrad-Laden gekauft, aber das war nur 1l und somit viiiiiiiel billiger!!!  
Es kostete unter 10€.


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Du musst aber unbedingt die Viskosität des Öls wissen, das in Deine Gabel gehört.
> Ich habe mein Motorenöl im Motorrad-Laden gekauft, aber das war nur 1l und somit viiiiiiiel billiger!!!
> Es kostete unter 10€.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was soll sie denn mit dem Öl machen, für das sie die Viskosität wissen sollte?
Gabelservice?
Dafür muss man aber etwas mehr wissen als die Viskosität des verwendeten Öls, auch wenn es meistens kein Hexenwerk ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (18. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was soll sie denn mit dem Öl machen, für das sie die Viskosität wissen sollte?
> Gabelservice?
> Dafür muss man aber etwas mehr wissen als die Viskosität des verwendeten Öls, auch wenn es meistens kein Hexenwerk ist.



richtisch,
ihr macht das ganz schön kompliziert. 

gabel und kette schmieren, kann ich nur empfehlen : nähmaschinen öl. einfach, billig und gut. aber sehr dünnflüssig und schnell weg. auch ne möglichkeit
*Liqui-Tech*
gabelöl nimmt man am besten motorrad öle. viskosität erfährt man irgendwo im net. und das machen würde ich mir beim 1. mal zeigen lassen.
brunox und wd 40 sowie alls kriechöle sind tabu
ich verwende seit jahren motorradöl 15er zum schmieren der gabeldichtungen.
gruss bs


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2015)

Echt jetzt, wenn ihr von außen auf die Staubabstreifer einen Tropen Öl gebt, dann nehmt ihr dazu ein ganz spezielles Gabelöl, das die richtige Viskosität hat, die der Hersteller für das Schmieröl angibt?
Also mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das sowieso für vergeudete Liebesmühe halte, das ist jetzt wirklich ein krasser Aufwand 
Sogar bei dem Zeug (stinknormales Motoröl), das ich beim Gabelservice als Schmieröl ins Casting rein kippe, ist mir wurscht was der Hersteller als Viskosität angibt, sondern ich nehm einfach das, was meiner Meinung nach gut schmiert. Die korrekte Viskosität braucht's doch nur beim Öl für die Dämpfung


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, wenn ihr von außen auf die Staubabstreifer einen Tropen Öl gebt, dann nehmt ihr dazu ein ganz spezielles Gabelöl, das die richtige Viskosität hat, die der Hersteller für das Schmieröl angibt?
> Also mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das sowieso für vergeudete Liebesmühe halte, das ist jetzt wirklich ein krasser Aufwand
> Sogar bei dem Zeug (stinknormales Motoröl), das ich beim Gabelservice als Schmieröl ins Casting rein kippe, ist mir wurscht was der Hersteller als Viskosität angibt, sondern ich nehm einfach das, was meiner Meinung nach gut schmiert. Die korrekte Viskosität braucht's doch nur beim Öl für die Dämpfung



Nee, da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Mein Tipp war es, wenn sie das Schrauben und pflegen aufnimmt, dass sie nach der Kettenplege und sonstigen kleinen Schraubereien, auch 'mal falls sie eine Gabel gleicher Bauart hat, in die Luftkammer schauen kann (Lock out, Luft ablassen, aufschrauben und den Ölstand prüfen und wenn nötig nachfüllen).
Das war's ...
Einen Gabelservice kann sie ja 'mal machen, wenn sie viel Schraubroutine hat und sich das ganze Zerlegen und Zusammenbauen zutraut.


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2015)

Ah ok, jetzt verstehe ich 
Aber Vorsicht mit dem Tipp mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer. Der Hinweis "falls sie eine Gabel gleicher Bauart hat" ist da entscheidend. Bei deiner Manitou Gabel mag das so sein. Bei anderen Gabeln kann es aber auch total falsch sein, Öl in die Luftkammer zu geben. Bei einigen RockShox Gabeln ist z.B. die Lufteinheit explizit nur mit etwas Fett geschmiert einzubauen, Öl gehört da nicht hin und kann dazu führen, dass das interne Ventil zur Negativkammer verklebt und der Druckausgleich nicht funktioniert. Der Teufel steckt immer im Detail


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ah ok, jetzt verstehe ich
> Aber Vorsicht mit dem Tipp mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer. Der Hinweis "falls sie eine Gabel gleicher Bauart hat" ist da entscheidend. Bei deiner Manitou Gabel mag das so sein. Bei anderen Gabeln kann es aber auch total falsch sein, Öl in die Luftkammer zu geben. Bei einigen RockShox Gabeln ist z.B. die Lufteinheit explizit nur mit etwas Fett geschmiert einzubauen, Öl gehört da nicht hin und kann dazu führen, dass das interne Ventil zur Negativkammer verklebt und der Druckausgleich nicht funktioniert. Der Teufel steckt immer im Detail



Danke


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Juni 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> ...
> gabel und kette schmieren, kann ich nur empfehlen : nähmaschinen öl. einfach, billig und gut. aber sehr dünnflüssig und schnell weg. auch ne möglichkeit
> *Liqui-Tech*
> ...



Bitte, keine Späße es kann durchaus falsch verstanden werden ...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2015)

Grundausstattung für MTB-Anfängerin


----------



## black soul (19. Juni 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Bitte, keine Späße es kann durchaus falsch verstanden werden ...


wieso ? das war kein spass. ich hab das ernst gemeint. ob du gabelöl auf die straubabstreifer machst oder nähmasch.öl ist alles ok.ich mach das schon sehr lange. auf die kette war mein hinweis. du kannst auch waffenöl nehmen. alles harz und säurefrei.
indie kartusche würd ich nix tun. z.bsp. bei marzocci ist die umstellung vom herstelleröl auf eine andere visko gravierend. ebenso bei meiner totem.nicht in der kartusche sonder das schmieröl.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (22. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr noch einen Preis-Leistungstipp für eine Minipumpe?
Und was haltet ihr von der Standpumpe von Tchibo?
http://www.tchibo.de/standluftpumpe-p400065825.html


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Nein ist kein Geheimnis. Komme aus Köln


Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du zu mir kommen. Ich wohne in Bergisch Gladbach Schildgen.
Dann zeige ich dir wie es geht. Ohne jetzt jeden Beitrag gelesen zu haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/werkzeuge-und-hilfsmittel-fuer-die-tages-tour.467381/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du zu mir kommen .....
> Dann zeige ich dir wie es geht.


OT: sorry @Schildbürger - der  musste einfach im Mädelsthread sein 
ansonsten prima, ist ja was ich anfangs meinte 



Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch einen Preis-Leistungstipp für eine Minipumpe?
> Und was haltet ihr von der Standpumpe von Tchibo?
> http://www.tchibo.de/standluftpumpe-p400065825.html



Minipume Leyzne z.b.  - gibt einige Threads im Forum zum Thema Minipume und auch Standpumpe -> Suche Funktion 
Vergiss die Tchibo - gib das Doppelte aus und habe lange Freude dran: SKS, Topeak, Parktool usw
Der Spruch mit dem billig kaufen trifft auch hier wieder zu


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (22. Juni 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du zu mir kommen. Ich wohne in Bergisch Gladbach Schildgen.
> Dann zeige ich dir wie es geht. Ohne jetzt jeden Beitrag gelesen zu haben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/werkzeuge-und-hilfsmittel-fuer-die-tages-tour.467381/



Das ist super nett. Ich schaue einfach mal wie ich klar komme und komme ggfs. auf dein Angebot zurück


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (22. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> OT: sorry @Schildbürger - der  musste einfach im Mädelsthread sein
> ansonsten prima, ist ja was ich anfangs meinte
> 
> 
> ...



ok ich suche mal


----------



## black soul (23. Juni 2015)

die leyzne hab ich auch. sehr empfehlenswert.
http://www.lezyne.com/product-hpumps-hv-alloydrive.php#.VYkKeUbLKRI
die m version ist der hammer.

z.bsp. hier.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Lezyne/Alloy-Drive-Minipumpe-p30574/


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (24. Juni 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> die leyzne hab ich auch. sehr empfehlenswert.
> http://www.lezyne.com/product-hpumps-hv-alloydrive.php#.VYkKeUbLKRI
> die m version ist der hammer.
> 
> ...



dabei sieht die Pumpe ja noch richtig gut aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2015)

noch besser ist die hier, nimmt aber leider recht viel Platz im Rücksack ein: 
http://www.lezyne.com/product-hpumps-hp-microflrhp.php#.VYrZT1zXGaM


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2015)

Das Manometer kann man sich imho auch sparen, das ist so grob, dass man den Luftdruck per Daumendruck besser trifft. 
Pumpleistung ist aber prima mit der Lezyne, und der lange Schlauch ist auch sehr praktisch. 
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man durch das Aufschraubsystem gern mal den Ventileinsatz mit raus dreht beim Pumpe abschrauben. Dann darf man den ganzen Quatsch gleich nochmal aufpumpen. Also immer (auch/vor allem bei neuen Schläuchen, die man als Ersatzschlauch im Rucksack hat) als allererstes mit einer Zange den Ventileinsatz gut festziehen, damit das nicht passiert.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2015)

ja, um das Manometer ging es mir nicht, sondern um die Pumpe die sich toll auf den Boden stellen lässt, eine Mini-Standpumpe eben. Mir fällt das Pumpen damit sehr viel leichter.
Scyllas Tipp mit den Ventilen ist Gold wert  Ich habe meiner Lezyne aber einen anderen Pumpenkopf montiert, mit dem das nicht passiert.


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2015)

Die Version ohne Manometer pumpt meiner Meinung nach etwas leichter im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

